# Big Windfall in Classic Equipment - what to do?



## jackten (Mar 21, 2011)

Just inherited a big set of high-end old audio equipment and I'm not quite sure what to do with it. 

First: My current setup:
2005 Honda Accord Coupe LX with Pocket Adapter
Alpine CDE-123 (I like it because it has 2 USB works well with iphone/ipad
iPad mini w/ LTE - mounted in hacked together ipad case and adapter for factory CD slot
Stock/Factory Speakers everywhere, sounds decent. I used to be more into car audio, and had a big system at times in my previous truck, but I've moved past the need for loud, and now want good sounding music and ease of access to media (the ipad)

My uncle's moving and gave me essentially his whole setup from his 90's Cadillac. It has been removed and all major components kept in original boxes while he hasn't used the equipment. Looking at the paperwork on it... these haven't been used since 1999.

a/d/s/ PH15.2 6 channel 300 watt amp

a/d/s/ 642 ix crossover unit
a/d/s/ ac 501 subbass level - not in box

Boston Acoustics 767 Coaxial speakers
Boston Acoustics ProSeries 6.2 Component System
this set is lacking a little... one crossover missing cover, woofers nice, but scratched along the outside of mounting steel. I'm not sure what these tweeters are supposed to look like, but there's no grille, just a big heavy magnet with wires and a BA logo on the ring.
10" Kicker Solobaric S10a Subwoofer


The above is the stuff that seems the easiest for me to use in some way, but I worry about the quality of the speakers, compared with what I'd get now for 100-150/pair.

There's a Sony system that I'm not as familiar with, and may mess up some terminology... 
Sony Preamp unit...with separate audio components... all digital

Sony XES-T1 FM/AM Tuner Unit -
Sony XES-P1 Digital Central Processing Unit - Factory refurbished and sealed - joystick and remote too
Sony P1 Mobile Display Unit
2 -CDX--U400D 10 Disc Changers w/Digital Output - Sealed from 1999
Sony XA-U40D Optical Digital Source Selector

also... a box with all sorts of these UniLink cables, a/d/s/ cables, rcas, and what seems to be, nice speaker wires.

My questions are these:
What do I have here? 
What can I still use? 
Are 15-20 year old speakers any good?
What functionality would I gain by installing the Sony System? It seems really for audiophile-grade systems, almost for competitions only... 
What use would I have for a cd changer? 
Who has manuals for this stuff?
Does anybody service it? If it breaks, will I go for a long time w/o tunes?
Are there collectors in the market who'd value this more than I do? 

I'd love a nice system in my car, but don't want to spend a ton. Could be worth it to me to sell some off to pay for newer components like speakers. 

Tried to use pictures, but I'm a relative newb and more of a lurker, I guess... I'll reply a few times here and revise with pics.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Your uncle had a pretty nice setup and it was really cool of him to give you his old gear. 
The sony ES system was pretty nice back in the 90s IIRC. If you aren't going to use it, I'm sure someone on the forum would love to have it. Same goes for the ADS gear. 
If you end up not using them, I'd be interested in the boston acoustics component set and the ADS crossover (I think thats a 3 way crossover).


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally if I were you I would sell all of that stuff except for the A/D/S amp which you should have checked out (serviced if needed) and use it in your current system as well as replace your stock speakers with something a bit better. That would definitely help with your current setup. 

The rest of what you have sounds like the major components of a Sony XES system which if in good condition will bring a VERY nice chunk of change if you find the right buyer. 

All of the equipment you have listed was at one time some of the absolute best available and is still regarded as upper end old school equipment (especially the XES setup) however if you are not heavily into car audio and want something just for daily enjoyment I myself would pass the equipment on to someone who collects it or is willing to makes the sacrifices to use it daily. An XES system is not for the timid.


----------



## jackten (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Would I be better off using these speakers (almost 20 years old, but unused for 14 yeras) or spending some of the (potential) XES money on something brand new. It would drive me nuts to install all this, just to have issues with old connections and materials.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would go with new speakers. Those Bostons are excellent however over time they degrade from heat and moisture if not stored correctly. I wouldn't chance it. I would use the XES money to buy yourself some good quality coaxials to put in your stock locations and combine that with the A/D/S amp.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also you will probably need to empty your "sent items" folder before your messaging system will be totally empty and able to receive new messages.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want to sell your items here you will need to upgrade to do so. Been here a long time but don't have the required posts. Please don't try to skirt the rules.


----------



## jackten (Mar 21, 2011)

If I decide to sell, I'll upgrade the account for sure.

I went back in and fully deleted the messages, now. 

Anyone know what those Component tweeters are supposed to look like? they don't look like they have something that'd produce sound.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Got a picture? They should have some sort of a dome on them (which is held in place by a cover that screws to the magnet usually). I'd be interested in the set even with not working tweeters, but it hurts the value of the set quite a bit. 

Personally, If I were in your shoes, I'd buy new speakers. You'd probably be happier with them since you'd have to find new tweeters that have the same ohm load and sound good with the B.A. woofers and have the right frequencies to sound good on the crossover. 
You could sell the Sony setup and make enough to buy some nice speakers and a good 4 channel amp (not sure how much the system is worth now, but I know it cost alot of money when new and is probably still worth a good chunk of change). 
The ADS amp would be nice, but you'd have to have it gone over. Given the age, you'd probably need to have new caps installed at a minimum. (I was given the same advice when I got several amps from the 90s.)


----------



## jackten (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a few pics. One of the amp.. one of most of the Sony XES equipment, and another with the ProSeries Component Speakers. I think the "dome" is missing. Is it?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Those Boston's were awesome I loved them. They sounded very smooth. One of my top twenty old school 2 way component sets. A new set of Morel tempos would be comparable or the maximos series. Big fan of the amp too. Would have been an excellent sounding combo. That solobaric sub a game changer for sure. 
I'm sure someone here would dish out some coin for the Es equipment. 
You could get the amp looked at and reuse it and get some nice speakers for selling the rest of the equipment. I sure someone would be interested in those Boston's that was in my option the best sounding combo they produced ever. I would even be tempted on those.


----------



## jackten (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump thread. After the Wayne Kinney debacle, I purchased the premium membership. Posted the whole system up in the classifieds tonight. Message me if you're interested. Some INCREDIBLE equipment just hit the market and it can't be found many other places.


----------

